# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Tracer un graphe

## alexismarque

Bonjour,

Je cherche  reprsenter des donnes (deux listes) par une courbe dans un graphique.
Je ne peux pas utiliser la bibliothque MatPlotLib.

Est-ce qu'il n'existe pas une fonction toute simple pour faire cela (type "plot" en Matlab) ?
Mes diffrentes promenades bibliographiques m'ont conduites vers des choses trs compliques.

----------


## nyko77

Tu peux utilser wx.lib.plot avec wxpython, ou pyQwt avec pyqt qui est plus complet.
Ou bidouiller avec Tkinter dans ce style: http://www.daniweb.com/code/snippet216811.html#
Juste par curiosit, pourquoi pas matplotlib? a parait idal pour ce que tu veux faire.

----------


## josmiley

ou pygame.

----------

